# I probably shoudl'nt ask this here, but...



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Which Audi board do you freqent?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

325iN2it said:


> *Which Audi board do you freqent? *


You know, I haven't participated in the Audi forums
for several years now...

I stopped when A4.org evolved into Audiworld.com...

:dunno:

I guess that you could say that I'm a bit biased.


----------

